

Sri Lanka Signs Agreement with Google to Launch Project Loon - falcor84
http://www.colombopage.com/archive_15B/Jul28_1438081050CH.php

======
falcor84
A KurzweilAI thread about this, with some discussion:
[http://www.kurzweilai.net/sri-lanka-to-be-first-country-
in-t...](http://www.kurzweilai.net/sri-lanka-to-be-first-country-in-the-world-
with-universal-internet-access)

